# The Eastsheen 4x4x4 Cores...



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 17, 2009)

When I first got my 4x4x4 Eastsheen , I was stupid. A piece popped, I thought it was broken forever. *shrugs* All I needed to do was order 2 measly parts, a corner piece and a middle latch. But I was stupid, like I said. But moving on. My first 4x4x4 was a black Eastsheen. Smooth turns, defines uber. 
However when I got my NEW eastsheen 4x4x4, it was white. I noticed, after adjusting the screws quite a bit, that it kept getting WAY loose after adjusting the screws all the time. 
So I thought.
Hmmm...lemme retry to assemble it. So I Youtubed it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi1xMa_eQNM

No dice. Then I remembered I still kept my 4x4x4 BLACK Eastsheen as a momento. So I thought " What if I use a Black Eastsheen 4x4x4 with the White pieces?" So I did.
You wouldn't BELIEVE how smooth it started turning.
So I found out that on my 4x4x4 White Core, the screws just kept on screwing in, like it would NEVER lock. But on the Black Core, it was perfect. 
And after lubricating it with CRC Heavy Duty *insert holy singing here* it moved like Roadrunner.

So My Hypothesis is "Are Black Easthseen 4x4x4 Cores better than White?" Try it out. 

Oh, and did I tell you a friend bought it for a grand total of $33.00?


----------



## Muesli (Oct 17, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Currently learning the 4x4x4 Eastsheen Parity errors. Only 2 more ^_^ |(^3^)/



Sorry if this is off topic, but are there more than 2 4x4x4 parity errors? I always thought that there was the Orientation parity and the perm parity and that was all.


----------



## Asheboy (Oct 17, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Currently learning the 4x4x4 Eastsheen Parity errors. Only 2 more ^_^ |(^3^)/
> ...



For PLL parity, you can have two edges swapped or two corners swapped, meaning more than one algorithm.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 17, 2009)

Asheboy said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



And couldn't the edges or corners be adjecent of opposite, making 4 PLL parities?


----------



## zip_dog12 (Oct 17, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> When I first got my 4x4x4 Eastsheen , I was stupid. A piece popped, I thought it was broken forever. *shrugs* All I needed to do was order 2 measly parts, a corner piece and a middle latch. But I was stupid, like I said. But moving on. My first 4x4x4 was a black Eastsheen. Smooth turns, defines uber.
> However when I got my NEW eastsheen 4x4x4, it was white. I noticed, after adjusting the screws quite a bit, that it kept getting WAY loose after adjusting the screws all the time.
> So I thought.
> Hmmm...lemme retry to assemble it. So I Youtubed it:
> ...



Chances are that the white core just got worn out as compared to the black one from adjusting the screws and what not. And did you use the black one very much before it popped? That could also lead to the fact that the black core was in much better condition. I say get a mini QJ tho, it's better.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Oct 17, 2009)

You may have just been lucky and had a really nice black core. I don't own a white Eastsheen, so I can't say that out of experience, but my black really isn't that good. I don't even use it anymore. 

If you didn't already know, you weren't limited to making a black core with white pieces combo. If you like black cubes better you could have gone back to your original cube and just replaced the missing pieces with ones from the white cube.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 17, 2009)

Asheboy said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



I found that was only possible using the LBL method where you permute edges before corners. Using any other method doesn't get you the corners parity. I recommend learning some OLLs. They are more useful because if you are serious about learning 4x4x4 you will start using an advanced technique.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 17, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Asheboy said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



Am pretty sure you can get corners swapped with Fridrich. But am not sure if thats considered LBL, because you do F2L and then LL, which is also LayerByLayer?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 17, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Asheboy said:
> ...



Which leads me to my next statement. For some reason, on my Eastsheen 4x4x4 (EASTSHEEN) only 2 types of Parities have occurred . One where the a single 2-edge piece is swapped and where 2 corners across each other (not diagonally) are swapped. The others haven't happened. But on my Rubik's (trashy cube) 4x4x4, all 5 have occurred.

I owned my Black 4x4x4 a long time before the White. I still turned it a bit. Remember, I didn't know how to replace parts by ordering online yet. I turn my White more often then my Black one, but it started having the problem after a month of owning it. >_>


----------



## liljthedude (Oct 17, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> When I first got my 4x4x4 Eastsheen , I was stupid. A piece popped, I thought it was broken forever. *shrugs* All I needed to do was order 2 measly parts, a corner piece and a middle latch. But I was stupid, like I said. But moving on. My first 4x4x4 was a black Eastsheen. Smooth turns, defines uber.
> However when I got my NEW eastsheen 4x4x4, it was white.* I noticed, after adjusting the screws quite a bit, that it kept getting WAY loose after adjusting the screws all the time. *
> So I thought.
> Hmmm...lemme retry to assemble it. So I Youtubed it:
> ...



Your white core was cracked, comes from overtightening. Happened to me but only one side. Also on my Eastsheen 5x5.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 17, 2009)

If you do like, a hundred 4x4 solves, Im sure youll see all of the parities.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 18, 2009)

I have. THis is pretty much what happens every time.
Centers. Edges. 3x3x3 Solve. Finished the F2L part. Do the cross.
A) Comes out normal, can move on to OLL.
B) One double edge/dedge is swapped, Parity

Finished that. OLLed into I find:
1)Able to PLL and solve. Then get fan girls (LOL)
2)Parity Case of 2 corners swapped.

It seems this is moved. Thank you and I apologize for whoever did so.
To that post before Cubes=Life, that's a great possibility. 
Buuut, I guess I'll get a WHITE 4x4x4 (Eastsheen)...

...Crap, should have done so for my 3x3x3 DIY. Oh well.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 18, 2009)

I own both a black and a white Eastsheen 4x4. And despite them being inferior to my white QJ 4x4 with tiles, most of my 4x4 solves are done with Eastsheen cubes. 

I think that the 6cm Eastsheen size is perect for me. I could get a mini 6cm QJ 4x4 to get QJ quality with Eastsheen size.

From lots and lots of solves, I prefer the tighter and much less loose black Eastsheen 4x4. Moves smooth enough for me but tight enough so the layers hold in place. I find the white Eastsheen cube is a little too loose for me.

And you can cure corner parity by just learning the T-perm. I now no longer orientate the corner cubies before going to the cross. I now get to the cross first and if needed apply the T-Perm now to remove corner cubie parity.

But my white and black 5x5 Eastsheen cubes don't enjoy the rate of use of their 4x4 counterparts. Over 85% of all 5x5 solves are done using my V-Cube 5.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 29, 2009)

T-Perm, got it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 8, 2009)

Crap. Sorry for double posting. But some news. My new Eastsheen 4x4 BROKE. Same problem, the core cracked.
But for reason, I actually FIXED it.
I took out the screw put super glue around it, and put itback in. I waited a while, and it turned so smooth, I'm not even careful about this.
Any comments?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 8, 2009)

just to tell you guy, if you spray lube directly on the eastsheen core it WILL crack because it's made of acrylic


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 8, 2009)

...I'm stupid, cause sometimes, I remove the scre and put the xtraw in the silicone spray, and then spray directly into the hole...heh...that's what she said.


----------

